# Fish that will eat snails but not baby shrimp?



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I know it is a longshot, but are there any snail eaters that won't bother baby RCS?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

My dwarf cajun crayfish eat pond snails. I don't have them with cherry's, but they are reportedly safe with them.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't think about other inverts.... interesting. And they are plant safe too? I will be sending you a PM shortly.

Anyone else?


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont think there are any fish that eat snails that dont eat baby shrimp. Fish dont discriminate. If they eat snails I would make the assumption they are dangerous to baby shrimp.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, that is what I was figuring. There are, within the animal kingdom (fish are no exception), some very discriminating eaters. Just hoping someone might have discovered one or two that we can keep.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

Really, if it will fit in their mouth, they'll try to eat it. Snail, shrimp, small rock, piece of poop, if it fits, in it goes. Kind like a two year old.

Jon
Who had to take his two year old to the emergency room for x-rays, cause his mother thought he swallowed a watch battery (he did not).


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Ghost shrimp will eat snail eggsacks... And on ocaision snails as well...

-Andrew


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Are ghost shrimp safe with RCS? They won't predate on the babies, will they?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

ihooklow said:


> Are ghost shrimp safe with RCS? They won't predate on the babies, will they?


I've heard they might eat some babbies... haven't actually kept them both together at the same time though, so no idea on the personal experience side!

-Andrew


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

The ghost shrimp that I keep don't bother cherry shrimp.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Yoink,

How is your snail population? Do they seem to keep it in check? Or is it your Dwarf Crays?

Thanks,

- Michael.


----------

